# Barneys LSD, AK-48, Kandy KushXSkunk Grow



## erwinsweeney (Feb 13, 2010)

Time for a new grow journal.  I took a break for a while in order to upgrade equipment.  In my previous grows I had used a 120 watt LED, and 250 watt CFL to flower.  Everything turned out very good, however, the end product I found lacked density and weight.  I have added another 2X4X5 grow tent, a switchable 400 watt HPS/MH digital cool tube setup, vortex blower, and 21" carbon filter.  For veg tent I will use the 120 watt led panel.  For flower I will use the 400 watt HPS cool tube.  I am excited to finally have a veg and flower grow tent, and have a perpetual crop.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 13, 2010)

awesome. i was JUST looking at barney's LSD on dope seeds... i'm glad to see some pop up on MP. good luck, i'll be watching


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 13, 2010)

3 days ago I sprouted -1- Barneys Farm LSD, -3- DNA Genetics Kandy Kush, and -2- AK-48 from Nirvana.  All sprouted and were planted in FFOF in small containers.  The LSD from Barneys is feminized, the others are not.  I will be using Fox Farms Trio for this grow.  Naturally the one I am most interested in is the Barneys LSD, and that was the slowest one to get going, but is doing great now.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for stopping by Chuck, any experiece or pointers along the way would be appreciated.

When the AK-48 and Kandy Kush show sex, the males will be culled, and all females will go into 2 1/2 gallon square pots with FFOF with a little extra perlite added.  I don't plan to give any nutes for at least a month, my experience with FFOF has been that it has plenty for at least a month or more.  After that it will be very light doses of Grow Big and Cal Mag +.  My previous grows with AK-48, they go Cal Mag Def a lot, and I always waited till they showed signs until I added Cal Mag, this time I will try adding a small amount with each feeding, when the feeding schedule commences.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 14, 2010)

I checked on seedlings this morning and all are doing well.  Second sets of leaves are now visible.  Kandy KushXSkunk, all 3 of them have very broad afghan like like leaves.  The ak-48 have broad indica like leaves, and the Barneys LSD have an indica appearance, but slightly thinner than the AK-48.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 14, 2010)

Since I now have a veg and flower tent (flower tent is empty), I will be receiving 2 white widow, 2 blue cheese, and 2 headband kush clones later this week.  I intend to veg them for a week or two tops, then flower them.  This will allow me to have something flowering very soon, while at the same time allowing the seedlings to veg for quite a while, and take clones from them in the process.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, I just checked them all out, and all are doing very well.  The LSD was the slowest germinating and sprouting, but now at day 3 in soil, it is the biggest out of all 6.  It stands at just over 3 inches, while the kandy kush X skunk are all right about 3 inches, and the ak-48's are just under 3 inches.  All 6 are working on their second sets of leaves not including cotyldons.  Not bad for 3rd day in soil.  I am very happy with the results of using the LED panel for veg.  I have vegged nicer plants with LED then compared to CFL, MH, or HPS.  Very little heat, and very little energy consumption.  I wish they worked as well in flower.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 15, 2010)

Checked all of them this morning, all are doing well.  Soil was finally drying out from the original planting of the sprouted seeds into the FFOF, so I watered them with Brita filtered water, PH'd to 6.5 using Earth Juice Natural adjusters. Leaves are getting fat very quickly, and have a nice dark green color to them.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 15, 2010)

Took a few quick pics of the seedlings. Left is Barneys LSD, next is Kandy Kush X Skunk, next is AK-48, last is another AK-48 without LED light.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2010)

looking forward to seeing how your blue cheese does. Just got the beans


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for stopping by drfting.  Im excited too.  Will post plenty of pics.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 16, 2010)

Just finished SnowWhite and have just purchased some BF fem LSD, I hope its gonna be killa. Should be if it won CC. :headbang:

Much Luck With yer grow, bud. I'm pullin up a beanbag chair!

P&L,

7greeneyes


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey 7GE.  Thank you for stoppin by.  I have the same hopes for the BF LSD.  I only had 1 fem seed of it, so I got my fingers crossed.  It was the slowest for first couple days, but since has taken off, and looks really healthy.  I just read through your journal, just wish you had a good cam, I want to see lots of pics of it!  How many did you harvest and what was your yield?  Our setups sound very similar, so I'm curious.  TTYL.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm sorry bout the lack of pics but I'm not that hot for pics of my medicine cabinet...I'll try and get some nug pics if I can...very frosty and the most sweetest smeeling bud I've grown in 13 years. Not the strongest just the best smelling...

Alpha = 48g's dried 

Brava = 35g's "

Delta = 51g's "

And from what I hear this was agood pull for utilizng a 400watt in FF dirt, nutes and molasses.

Peace

p.s. Qty now = under 3 ozer's :rofl:


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 17, 2010)

WOW! Thats awesome.  I was really curious because I've basically got the same thing going.  400 watt HPS, FF dirt, nutes.  I also give a little shot of Humboldt Countys Own Purple Max and Gravity.  The purple Max turned 2 of my AK-48's purple, and I had a White Widow go purple as well.  Well thank you, now I know it is possible to achieve the kind of results I was hoping for!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2010)

erwinsweeney said:
			
		

> WOW! Thats awesome.  I was really curious because I've basically got the same thing going.  400 watt HPS, FF dirt, nutes.  I also give a little shot of Humboldt Countys Own Purple Max and Gravity.  The purple Max turned 2 of my AK-48's purple, and I had a White Widow go purple as well.  Well thank you, now I know it is possible to achieve the kind of results I was hoping for!



But my results are from a known UNDERproducing strain, with yours it'll be better I'm sure. Specially anything with skunk hybridized into it. P.s. Don't forget molasses when doing you "water" waterings...lol.

Peace and Buddage - 

7greeneyes 

p.s. My Alpha SnowWhite pheno purpled up somewhere after the 8-9 wk period naturally. Delta has a pruplish hue to its buds as well. I use no adulterants to force purpling. I believe that Nirvana's breeder uses some sort of purp mother to stabilize backcrossing...I dunno...buts its sweet i got some purps!


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 17, 2010)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> But my results are from a known UNDERproducing strain, with yours it'll be better I'm sure. Specially anything with skunk hybridized into it. P.s. Don't forget molasses when doing you "water" waterings...lol.
> 
> Peace and Buddage -
> 
> ...


 

I like the way ya think, and I hope your right!  Honestly I would be content and grateful to do as you have.  I received my cool tube setup today via UPS, and the glass tube part was shattered.  The vendor is sending me another one, and told me to keep the parts.  So now I have an extra mogul socket, and an extra 400 HPS bulb.  Im now considering if I can throw in my 250 watt monster cfl along with the cool tube somehow?  Or if I should just go with the 400 HPS?  My area is 2X4.   ???


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 17, 2010)

Update with a few pics.  First is all of em.  Next is Kandy Kush X Skunk.  Next is AK-48.  Last is BF LSD.  These have been in soil for 6 days now.


----------



## hblebo (Feb 18, 2010)

what up buddy?   im watchin your journal now. Hey, where you gettin those clones from? lol


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 18, 2010)

hblebo said:
			
		

> what up buddy? im watchin your journal now. Hey, where you gettin those clones from? lol


 
Hello friend.  Nice to have you onboard here.  Some guy that lives way out in the hills! He makes some pretty nice stuff.  I gotta get in on some of it. LOL.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 18, 2010)

erwinsweeney said:
			
		

> I like the way ya think, and I hope your right!  Honestly I would be content and grateful to do as you have.  I received my cool tube setup today via UPS, and the glass tube part was shattered.  The vendor is sending me another one, and told me to keep the parts.  So now I have an extra mogul socket, and an extra 400 HPS bulb.  Im now considering if I can throw in my 250 watt monster cfl along with the cool tube somehow?  Or if I should just go with the 400 HPS?  My area is 2X4.   ???



More lumens = More yield.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello all.  I started to get some leaves curling upwards on almost all plants.  I calibrated my PH pen, and it was good.  I tested runoff and it was at 6.5.  So, this morning I redirected the fan to blow a little more into the foliage, and moved the light a little further away, and that seems to have made an immediate impact.  The first two pics are the BF LSD, second two are one of Kandy Kush X Skunk.  These two are the only two that still show any visible signs, the others went back to normal, and growth hasn't slowed on any as of yet.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 20, 2010)

I still had some leaf curling as of this morning.  The growth rate has been very good on all of them, and the color looks very good.  I decided to again test some runoff, and I believe I may have found my culprit.  I ran a little bit of 6.5 water through each plant and the runoff PH was at 6.1-6.2.  After finding that, I ran 1 liter of 6.8 water through each plant.  After adding the 1 liter, I tested the runoff of each one, and all were 6.5 on the money.  I haven't had problems like that previously with the FFOF.  I have been able to water with 6.5 water, and my runoff was always 6.4-6.6.  Guess I will have to keep a closer eye on it  Hopefully it takes care of curlin, I believe that it will.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 23, 2010)

Plants are really growing fast.  Will get some pics up later today.  Still having some leaf curl on them, but its not affecting their growth rate, and their color is looking very good.  I am starting to see less of it though.  I am going to start LSTing them soon.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 25, 2010)

Haven't updated in a couple days with pics.  All 6 were transplanted last night into 2.5 gallon square containers of FFOF.  The leaf curling that was happening has completely subsided on the ak-48's.  The Kandy Kush and LSD are still showing some signs, but seem to be much better.  Growth is still vigorous.  The LSD and two of the Kandy Kush plants got the pinch just above last fully formed internode.  Those 3 have 5 complete sets of nodes, and are working on sixth,  and stand about 5" tall.  The ak-48's  have 6 sets of nodes, working on 7th, and are just under 4" tall.  I have grown the ak-48's before, and know they are very bushy and don't go too tall, but I'm keeping an eye on the LSD and Kandy Kush, givin em a pinch here and there.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 25, 2010)

Well since I don't have anything going in the flower tent right now, I switched all of them in there and put them under the 400 watt mh cool tube.  I have the tube 15" from the tops of the plants.  The temps in the foliage are between 76-79 degrees.  The tube is cool enough that I can continuously hold my hand on it without any discomfort.  Is that distance a good place to start?  Should I start further away or closer?


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 26, 2010)

All plants seem to have had a good response to being put under the 400 watt MH Cool Tube.  None show any signs of heat stress or light burn.  Also the initial leaf curling issue seems to have subsided.  My cool tube is cool enough that I can continually keep my hand on it, it barely feels warm, and my temps in the tent are staying below 80 degrees, so I lowered the light level some.  I now have it at about 7" away.  I held my hand in the foliage, and it baaarreelly feels warm to hand at all.  Growth seems to be taking off again, after transplant, and after move into HID light.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello all.  All is good today.  They are all growing at a rapid pace.  I'm hoping that the non-fem plants will show sex soon, so that I can take some clones.  I don't see anything yet.  A few days ago, Subcool advised me next time that I plant seedlings in FFOF to add a few inches of Light Warrior, and this would help with the seedling leaf curling issues I was experiencing.  I saw several other people experiencing this lately.  If you are, try amending with the Light Warrior.  The LSD, ak-48 have fully outgrown this.  1 of the Kandy Kush have fully outgrown it, and the other 2 are following closely behind, and should be over it in next couple days.  The FFOF was a little hot for em I guess.  When I transplanted them, the fan leaves that I got little pieces of soil on from my hands even made little burn spots.  HOT STUFF!


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello all.  This evening I decided to top the tallest of all plants which is a DNA Kandy KushXSkunk.  Gonna be a 2 headed beast I believe.  To this point, I have not been able to determine sex on any yet, and am anxious to see so that I can start taking clones.  I had the light to about 6 1/2" from canopy today, and it was a little too much for a couple of them, so I raised it about 2 1/2", now at about 9".  Now I know about how close I can get.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello.  The night before last, I took 2 clones rfom the Barneys LSD and put them in rapid rooters, and into the dome, and into the veg tent.  I also received 5 Greenhouse white widow clones yesterday, put them in rapid rooters, and into dome, into veg tent.  I used Olivias cloning gel on all of them.  All look good as of this morning.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 1, 2010)

Also, 1 of the ak-48's, and 1 of the kandy kush/skunk are starting to show sex.  I cannot yet determine male or female.  I looked with a 5X mag glass, and looked with 30X loupe, to early to distinguish, maybe in a couple days or so.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 1, 2010)

I am excited about the LSD!! I am going to be growing out their acapulco gold and blue cheese very soon. Pulling up a seat if you don't mind.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 1, 2010)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I am excited about the LSD!! I am going to be growing out their acapulco gold and blue cheese very soon. Pulling up a seat if you don't mind.


 
Thanks for stoppin in GSS.  My wife is also very excited about the LSD.  It is doing very well so far, and the 2 clones i took from her look good so far.  We only had 1 feminised bean of it, so we are hoping we get lucky and get a keeper that we can run for a while.


----------



## hblebo (Mar 2, 2010)

all looks well man. get some new pics up?

gotta see that kandy kush soon man.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 2, 2010)

hblebo said:
			
		

> all looks well man. get some new pics up?
> 
> gotta see that kandy kush soon man.


 
Thanks HB.  Probly get some pics up tomorrow.  The one real nice Kandy Kush i originally thought was looking male, upon further inspection, it is really hard to tell yet.  I even got out the 30x loupe, still to hard to tell.  I will have to give em all couple more days to see if some pistils shoot out of whatever I was looking at today. The smell is getting really strong, so I am installing the carbon filter tonight.  The widow clones look really good too.  Can't wait till they are rooted and transplanted, they will  go right to flower.  Gonna go for some single colas with them, conserve some space, it's gonna get crowded soon.  Talk to ya soon.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 2, 2010)

A few quick pics of the new carbon filter installed, the plants and the clones in the dome.


----------



## hblebo (Mar 2, 2010)

looks great man. what did the filter setup run you?

cant wait to see a single cola widow.

late...


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 3, 2010)

hblebo said:
			
		

> looks great man. what did the filter setup run you?
> 
> cant wait to see a single cola widow.
> 
> late...


 
I got it from an online shop that was doing a closeout sale, getting rid of all stock on-hand real cheap.  Wound up paying $70 with s+h.  Seems to be a pretty good one, it is 24" in length and has 16lb of carbon in it.  It should be fun with the widows like that.  If it works well, I may wind up doin them all like that in the future.  I can stack a lot of those square pots in there when they are not real bushy.  If I can get 1oz per single cola, that will work for me.  I can put about 10 of them pots in there, but only single cola style.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 4, 2010)

I was able to determine today that the largest and perhaps best looking Kandy Kush was a male, along with one of the Ak-48's, and theywere culled today.  The other AK-48 is definitely female.  The two remaining Kandy Kush were still not showing.  The Barneys LSD has definite female preflowers with pistils, and also has some that I can't yet determine, so I'm keeping a close eye to determine if it is intersex.  Hopefully true fem, because I had only 1 bean of it.  I put the clone dome into the other tent under the 120 watt LED, and switched the MH out for the HPS, and will begin 12/12 today in flowering tent.  I should be able to distinguish Kandy Kush sex soon under 12/12, and figure out if LSD is true female.  So all in all I've got 1 AK-48, 1 LSD, 2 Kandy Kush in flowering tent.  In clone dome I've got 5 White Widow, 2 LSD, 2 AK-48, 6 Kandy Kush.  I took 3 clones each of the 2 undetermined Kandy Kush and if either turn male, I will cull the clones that came from it.  If LSD is intersex, the 2 clones of it will be culled as well.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 5, 2010)

All four plants that went into flowering yesterday got flushed today with 2 gallons of ph'd water with 1 tsp clearex per gallon, and then 1 gallon ph'd water with 1/2 tsp Big Bloom, 1/2 tsp Tiger Bloom, 1 tsp cal/mag.  Had to do some minor ph adjusting with flush water to get the runoff to 6.5 ph.  The initial runoff of all of them was right around 6.3.  Final runoff check after flushes and mild nutrient solution on all was 6.5


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 8, 2010)

Been a couple days since I've updated.  All are doing very well under the HPS in the flowering tent.  The AK-48 is short and very bushy like usual.  The LSD is slightly taller and not as bushy.  The Kandy Kush/Skunk are a little taller and a little bit bush.  I took some pics, they are just under a week into 12/12.  First 2 are AK-48, second 2 are Barneys LSD, third 2 are Kandy Kush/Skunk.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 9, 2010)

This morning one of the two remaining Kandy Kush/Skunk plants was culled due to being male.  That leaves one Kandy Kush/Skunk female, one LSD female, and one AK-48 female in the flowering tent.  The white widow clones are starting to root, as well as more ak-48, lsd, and kandy kush.  A few more days, and I will transplant them into soil, give them maybe a week to acclimate, and put them into flowering, going for single colas, as space will be tight.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 9, 2010)

Was the kandy a fem seed from those freebies? Were they all fem seeds?


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 9, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Was the kandy a fem seed from those freebies? Were they all fem seeds?


 
The Kandy Kush was one of the freebies from Attitude around Xmas time.  They were not fem, in fact 2 of the 3 were male.  I am happy though, gives me one to take a look at, and I took clones before I flipped her, should she be a keeper I got more.  They did however also give me one Hashplant/Haze from DNA seed that was feminised.  Just sprouted that one the other day.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 9, 2010)

zipflip said:
			
		

> :watchplant:
> good lookin girls erwin :aok:
> i too have one barnefarm LSD in veg stil at 5 weeks veg.
> for sum reason i dont show off much of my veg cab on here so no pix of mine other tahn coupel weeks ago.
> ...


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 10, 2010)

The LSD, AK-48, Kandy Kush/Skunk that are in flowering tent are doing very well.  LSD is definitely in the stretch phase, AK-48 is a bushy pig.  In veg tent today I was able to transplant 1 white widow clone from greenhouse seeds, 1 AK-48 clone from Nirvana,  and 1 LSD clone from Barneys Farm.  I also transplanted a Hash/Haze seedling from DNA, it was a feminised freebie.  I want to run a few of the Hash/Haze solely for the purpose of making some killer bubble with it.  In the description from DNA it says it makes some outstanding red hash.  I want some!


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 12, 2010)

yea dude they're lookin great, like some others said cant wait to see some flowers on them girls:hubba:


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks S.E.  Yeah the AK-48 is just about to take off into flower.  It's my first time doin the Kandy Kush and the LSD so we are just gettin introduced.  By next round we should be pretty well acquainted. lol.  Yeah, my wife is pretty ansy to see some flowers on there too!


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello all.  Just doing a quick update of the journal.  All in flowering tent are doing very well.  The AK-48 is just about to go into full flowering mode.  The LSD and Kandy Kush should be doing the same very soon.  All got fed this morning 1/2 tsp Grow Big, 1/2 tsp Big Bud, 1/2 tsp Tiger Bloom, 1/2 tsp Purple Maxx, 1 tsp cal/mag for a gallon of filtered water.  I like to give the Grow Big for the first couple feedings after switching to 12/12 to give them a little more N.  Probably next feeding, I will drop the Grow Big, and up the dosage of Big Bloom, and Tiger Bloom to 75% strength, then the following feeding hopefully to full strength.  First 2 pics are the DNA Kandy Kush/Skunk, next 2 are Barneys Farm LSD, last 2 are Nirvana AK-48.


----------



## jack of all trades (Mar 18, 2010)

really nice plants bro like the set up an your attention to detail


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello all.  All the girls are doing well.  Lots and lots of bud sites.  Took some pics of them.  First 2 are Kandy Kush/Skunk, second 2 are AK-48, last 2 are LSD.  Gotta do a little redesign today.  Gotta move the carbon filter into a vertical position in the corner of tent, and attach the light all the way to roof of tent to allow for some more growth.  The way it is setup now, the light is adjusted all the way up, and I need some more room.  Plant tops are gettin close to the light again.  Will post some pics when I get things rearranged.  Enjoy.


----------



## hblebo (Mar 19, 2010)

their lookin good.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 20, 2010)

"Hello all.  All three of the large plants received a flushing with 3 gallons of filtered water with 1 tsp per gallon of Clearex solution.  They then received 1 gallon of filtered water with full-strength nutes.  A runoff PH of 6.5 was attained on all 3.  I also did the rearranging of my carbon filter and my light hood, so that I could raise the light up some more.  I'm very happy with the way it turned out.  Will post pics of it soon.


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 20, 2010)

Good looking plants bro...it seems LED are not bad! :hubba:


----------

